# Im-pres llc



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

Scammer group out of LA. Work completed and no more contact available.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RoadWarrior said:


> Scammer group out of LA. Work completed and no more contact available.


Color me shocked!

:vs_unimpressed::vs_unimpressed::vs_unimpressed:


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

There poppin up everywhere JCM is another that came out of the woodwork recently their 1 acre $25 initial cut pricing is so good you have to sign a non compete agreement. They hide behind a bs recruiting co American Contractor Services


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RoadWarrior said:


> There poppin up everywhere JCM is another that came out of the woodwork recently their 1 acre $25 initial cut pricing is so good you have to sign a non compete agreement. They hide behind a bs recruiting co American Contractor Services


It's been this way since 2010 or so maybe even before that? Rule of thumb is if they have to recruit there is a reason. The good work you have to compete for they aren't asking you to please sign up. You are asking them to let you.

Work that is available means no one wants it. These companies take work no one wants and try to find contractors or wannabe contractors ignorant enough to sign on.


----------



## Deek (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey pays every Friday though


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Deek said:


> Hey pays every Friday though


Most companies do but even if they don't a company should be able to manage their money. Are you a business or a Bubba in a pick up truck?


----------



## Deek (Aug 23, 2016)

He might not come the phone but he pays his bills like he suppose to . I have ever been left hanging on my end


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

Most companies do pay every Friday I'm not sure what that adds to the post. You send a guy work he completes it and send you the results you should at least try to say hello when they call


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

From your introduction post you said:

_"Just a quick intro. We currently provide services for SG, NFN, SL, MCS in the Midwest and So Mn, So Western Wisc. We do what we can with what we have all licensed work and plug away trying to make a living but too gullible to believe it's in P&P. Your posts knowledge and insight are great to read. I'm around and usually burning the midnight oil trying to CYA. Thanks for the forum!"_

So you are trying to operate as a small regional and spend time on here disparaging other small regionals trying to discredit competition?


----------



## RoadWarrior (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry mike litoris I'll go from this group I'll be damned a ****ing "regional" that states facts is disparaging. FYI I don't sub a damn thing never have never will. That's cute competition.


----------

